# MMA New Haven CT?



## AndyK (May 14, 2006)

Does anybody know a place that teaches MMA near New Haven, CT?


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2006)

AndyK said:
			
		

> Does anybody know a place that teaches MMA near New Haven, CT?


 
Andy,

Not sure about the New Haven area, but Ron Kosakowski has a school in Waterbury.  I've known Ron for a while.  Top notch instructor as well as an all around great person!  One of his students, Randy, has a small group that he trains in Wallingford.

I hope that this was a help.

Mike


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 15, 2006)

One of my students cousins teaches in Wallingford. Not sure if he is part of the same group the MJS is referring to but I will find out more info and get back to you.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 15, 2006)

If we're talking about the same group in Wallingford it is Randy Rowe's school. His site is thesavagefighter.com I have a friend who recently started training there and he speaks very highly of him. The school is called Ultimate Grappling and Functional Fitness in Wallingford,CT. Another school is Team Renzo Gracie/Andrew Calandrelli out of North Haven which is located on State Street. Andrew used to rent space from us. He is a student of renzo Gracie and quite good at what he does. Hope that helps!


----------



## AndyK (May 17, 2006)

Thanks To All,
(Todd, its me Andy, Kempo & CLF.)  I was asking for my son who is coming home from college where he got into a mixed martial arts club.  He didn't get hurt enough playing rugby (?)
I'm somewhat familiar with PSDTC.  Its not too far from home.  Never visited, but I hope this gives me an excuse to have a look-see.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 17, 2006)

AndyK said:
			
		

> Thanks To All,
> (Todd, its me Andy, Kempo & CLF.) I was asking for my son who is coming home from college where he got into a mixed martial arts club. He didn't get hurt enough playing rugby (?)
> I'm somewhat familiar with PSDTC. Its not too far from home. Never visited, but I hope this gives me an excuse to have a look-see.


 

Hi Andy..
Small world buddy!  My students cousin's name is John Paul and I think she said the school name is CT Grappling. Don't really know anything more than that..


----------

